# Cockerpoo owner to be....



## Scott'slot (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

I have just discovered this website tonight - I love it!! I am about to get my first Cockerpoo (I currently have a Labradoodle) in 3 weeks and I can't wait!! I have found an amazing breeder who has been really supportive all the way through. My only problem is I can not think of a suitable name for her:/ She is of course gorgeous!!! She is blond in colour with a white patch on the top of her head. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My doodle is called Izzy. 

I am hoping to do agility with puppy when she is bigger too!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! 
Some great breed choices there 
My oldest cream girl is called Izzie 
My little pup is called Poppy.
What kind of names do you like? Girly ones? Ending 'y' or 'ie' or something different to Izzy?
Also what cocker x poodle cross is she?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I met a doodle called Dolly and think thats a lovely name! There are so many nice names though.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scott'slot (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank u both for your help. I like such a variety of names - this i think could be the problem!! Dolly is a lovely name and I wondered about Biddy too but she is almost too pretty. I don't want her to sound too like Izzy as I don't want them to get muddled!! Betty Boo is a wonderful name and I like Betsy too!!! 

Her Mum is an English working Cocker (Red) and Dad is a toy poodle (white). 3 weeks today is the day she arrives so roll on 3 weeks!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem  Sounds like you'd prefer something that has a different ending to Izzy then? I said the same to my parents by then insisted on Poppy  I think she is learning it slowly but surely, Izzie knows Poppy's name already, but unless Poppy just chooses to ignore me half the time then she probably hasn't fully learnt it yet, she's been home about 3 weeks. Sounds like you could maybe have a little red baby then?  I bet you can't wait!

So name idea (that don't sound anything like Izzy)...

Beau, Belle, Ella, Grace, Hope, Jade, Jess, Kayla, Kiara, Rhea, Sasha...

But there are absolutely loads that I love ending in 'ie' or 'y' so if you want any of those options just let me know  Haha.

Good luck with your name picking!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Daisy is a great name


----------



## Scott'slot (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! Now that is some suggestions!! Thank you. Actually I think like you I prefer endings in an ie or y!! I like Daisy but cant have that cos my Mother in Laws dog is Daisy:/ I like Dolly though and possibly Biddy....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No worries, I actually pushed for a few of them but my family prefered the 'ie' 'y' endings & we ended up with Poppy 

There's so many though! I loved Roxie, Cassie, Chloe, Sophie, Zoey, Missy, Gracie is cute as well! I had a friend who had a cat called Biddy, so i'm not sure it would suit a cute little cockapoo  It reminds me more of an old name?


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

:welcome:
Good luck choosing a name. Hubbie and I have a long list of names which is changing daily!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

In our house, choosing names for a puppy is proving more difficult than choosing names for my two children.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Siouxsie
Prudence
Margo
Polly poo
Lulu
Dusty
Maz
Hetty/Hatty

I like Polly Poo, but I am very silly and like names that you can play with. Daisy is Daisy doodle, Doodle Daise and some friends have started to call her Daisy Duke (Dukes of Hazard!) amongst many other things!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Polly Poo and Daisy Doo are fun, we liked Lola in our house but how about Dotty (as shes got a dot/spot on her head?). Arthurs full name is Arthur Morris!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I do like 'gentleman' names for boy dogs - Arthur is awesome! (my old cat was called George Arthur )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Naming puppies is not my strong point .. I have lists everywhere and change the name loads of times ... usually pick one of hubbys favourite names .. he is better at it, just dont tell him I need him for puppy naming


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Beryl😊
Not any of that name about!


----------

